# Half-bald or fully bald?



## Tad (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is better here or in the Lounge or the Fashion board, but I did it here given that I'm not thin, and that may change how people look at it.

I'm essentially half bald these days. For a few years I've periodically shaven off the remaining fluff from the front and top of my head.....and these days the 'top' now stretches some distance onto the back. The sides and the rest of the back I've kept at a moderate length, not a brush cut, long enough to be able to brush it, but not long by any means. In the winter months my hair is fairly deep brown, contrasting pretty strongly with very white skin (in the summer my hair turns more golden brown, and my skin tans fairly brown, so the contrast is not so strong).

I'm wondering if it is time to just shave it all off? I used to love my hair and even be a bit vain about it, but it has been on its way out for long enough that I'm getting used to the inevitable. 

What do you think, does bald look better or worse than half-bald? Does it look better on some skulls than others, and if so which kinds?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 27, 2009)

As long as you don't have a lumpy head bald will look great...IMHO.

My guy is shaving it all off with a few co-workers in April. I'm wondering how his head looks sans hair. Should be fun.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't speak for you, but me personally if I ever lose my hair to that point I will shave it all off.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

I prefer bald or closely buzzed as opposed to bald with hair on the sides. Just a cleaner look I think.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Feb 27, 2009)

Bald is fine by me. I really dont like the "half bald" look at all!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

The proper term for half bald is "ring of fire"...just to let everyone know.


----------



## Esther (Feb 27, 2009)

Dude, look at it this way... if you shave it all off and decide you don't like the bald look, just grow it back!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> Dude, look at it this way... if you shave it all off and decide you don't like the bald look, just grow it back!



heh. the voice of reason, lol


----------



## olwen (Feb 27, 2009)

Fully bald all the way. I think a shiny head is sexier than half of one. I feel like half a head of hair seems kind of impotent and a fully bald head is more triumphant somehow...


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Feb 27, 2009)

If it was me I'd shave it all off.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 27, 2009)

Bald is the way to go.I love a man with a good head of hair,but for me it's all or nothing.


----------



## Melian (Feb 27, 2009)

Everyone will want to touch your head.

If you can live with this, lose the hair


----------



## Tad (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, pretty unanimous so far......interesting. I've been thinking about this, but was hesitant. Maybe once it warms up a bit more (my head gets cold already, given that we don't keep the house very warm) I'll give it a try.



Melian said:


> Everyone will want to touch your head.
> 
> If you can live with this, lose the hair



Eh, I've already got friends and co-workers who have gone for the nearly-bald buzz-cut, so I don't think I'll get much touching. Although it would be interesting to see if head touching is nearly as nice as fingers through hair? I'm thinking not, but who knows.


----------



## Tania (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't care either way, as long as whatever's left is cut pretty short. Doesn't have to be buzzed, but it shouldn't be hangy, either.


----------



## Cors (Feb 27, 2009)

Completely shaved! 

It does feel good when people stroke your bald scalp, mmm. Makes me want to shave mine again but I get way too cold.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 27, 2009)

I love my hair. There, another thign for the confessions board. But I've come to face the fact that when I become middle-aged, I will be going bald. Every single male (plus a few females) in my family that I'm biologically related to are or are partially balding. I don't look good with a shaved head, due to some other problems like moles/childhood scars/etc, and I don't look good in hats. Damn that day's gonna suck....

Oh wait...I didn't answer the question. 
Well, if you don't have head problems like mine I say go for the clean look. Ask Ninja, he knows about that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2009)

Shave it off.

Men that really need barrettes aren't very attractive. IMO.

:bow:


----------



## PolarKat (Feb 28, 2009)

edx said:


> I'm wondering if it is time to just shave it all off? I used to love my hair and even be a bit vain about it, but it has been on its way out for long enough that I'm getting used to the inevitable.
> 
> What do you think, does bald look better or worse than half-bald? Does it look better on some skulls than others, and if so which kinds?



I say shave it before the temptation of the the Rene Levesque hair flip thing, sets in!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2009)

I would love to shave my head and then have it tattooed.

Bald = Bold

Ring of fire = ?

Hulk Hogan has a "ring of fire", still..Right? 

Whatever turns your significant other, is what you should go with.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with everyone. Shaving is probably the way to go, it almost invariably looks better. You can always wear a hat in the winter if you get cold


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Whatever turns your significant other, is what you should go with.



Yes, make sure you consult her first! I have a friend who 'shaved' it all off for a cancer fundraiser at work, and "she" was not pleased...but since it was in a cause dear to her heart, she tolerated, with impatience, the growing back in part.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 5, 2009)

There are quite a few dudes that look pretty sexy with a bald head.

mmm.

Funny, I like baldies... or hair to ass.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't like having it all the way shaved down to shiny skin. I just use the 1 blade on a pair of clippers and it does the job. I like the Jason Statham buzzed-but-bald look. It fits me.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 6, 2009)

Shave it baby!


----------



## iheartsquishys (Mar 16, 2009)

Bald is hot whether you're starting to lose your hair or not.


----------



## JiminOR (Mar 16, 2009)

If I ever start losing my hair, it's all going. So I throw my vote towards fully bald. 

Whatever you do, don't do that combover thing, or rug, or hair transplants. In my opinion, it never looks right.


----------



## orinoco (Mar 17, 2009)

i'm gonna vote for fully bald, but then i am prone to shaving my head from time to time anyway.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

You should shave it all off and see how it looks. Bald men are sexy as hell. I know mine is. He would love to go naturally bald since it would save time and money, but he does it by choice. I love it! 

View attachment mixed pictures 220.jpg


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

As who you are dating. That should be number one. 

As for my own opinion: shave it all off. 

Even though, I prefer long hair on guys.


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> As who you are dating. That should be number one.
> 
> As for my own opinion: shave it all off.
> 
> Even though, I prefer long hair on guys.



My wife is cool with me trying the shaved look (but reserves the right to not be crazy about it, once she can actually see it). But she suggested that I wait until April, when it is not quite so cold out (or in our house for that matterI already wear a hooded sweatshirt or hooded housecoat most of the winter in our house, because we dont keep the place very warm and I lost so much heat through my head already). But not to wait too late, or Ill surely end up getting a sun-burn on newly exposed skin. So April it will be. 

Ive never been a fan of long hair on me, well actually I never tried it, but it never really tempted me. But I used to like full hair, you know with some length and volume to it, not just trimmed short. Then again, I was a seventies kid  I admit I used to be vain about my hair, so it was probably karmic that it started fleeing me in my early twenties. By now any sort of length just looks odd *sigh*


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 22, 2011)

After visiting the barber's shop today, I'm thinking about going fully bald. 
Advice appreciated.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the cut. Don't shave it all yet.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 22, 2011)

Blockierer said:


> After visiting the barber's shop today, I'm thinking about going fully bald.
> Advice appreciated.



You are so handsome!


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 22, 2011)

Were I you, I wouldn't go bald. That length of hair fits your face type, and suits you in general. I think...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 22, 2011)

I think you would look handsome either way! You do have a good shaped head for full baldness, if you should choose to go all the way. Maybe go a wee bit shorter and see if you really like it. Besides, hair does grow back. It wouldn't take long to get your hair if you decided you didn't want to go all the way. Keep us posted.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 23, 2011)

iheartsquishys said:


> Bald is hot whether you're starting to lose your hair or not.



I agree. Bald is hot


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 23, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I like the cut. Don't shave it all yet.


Thanks.  First when I saw the result I was shocked. Then I really loved the cut. 



FatAndProud said:


> You are so handsome!


Thank you very much.



lovelocs said:


> Were I you, I wouldn't go bald. That length of hair fits your face type, and suits you in general. I think...


Thank you for your honest advice.  But the next cut will be a bit shorter. 



D_A_Bunny said:


> I think you would look handsome either way! You do have a good shaped head for full baldness, if you should choose to go all the way. Maybe go a wee bit shorter and see if you really like it. Besides, hair does grow back. It wouldn't take long to get your hair if you decided you didn't want to go all the way. Keep us posted.


Bunny, thank you for your nice comment, 
I will follow your advice. The next cut will be shorter than the current one.  But - knowing myself - after that I suppose I will try full baldness.  I will keep on posting pics. 



Anjula said:


> I agree. Bald is hot


I'm starting to believe that too. 
Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Oct 24, 2011)

Tad said:


> Melian said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone will want to touch your head.
> ...



I have shaved my head since around 3rd grade. People will touch your head. It feels great.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it depends on the climate where you live. Bald heads help us big guys stay cool. You need a hat for sun protection, though.

Personally, I have all my hair. I take after my maternal grandfather, who had all his hair well into his 90's.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 25, 2011)

I do really like bald guys and my boyfriend is bald! Mmmm!


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been shaving my head for about 13 years now, and every time I start to let what's left grow back out, it only lasts about 3 weeks before I have to shave it again. I just have gotten so used to it.

It is also true that random women will come up and rub your freshly shaved and shiny smooth head, especially at bars. Sometimes much to the chagrin of the woman you're with and you have to move quick to keep her from hitting the head rubber with a longneck bottle.


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 9, 2011)

Update, 3/8 inch haircut 
Do you like the look?


----------



## MattB (Dec 9, 2011)

Bald power! 

I've been keeping mine buzzed short for years, once I started losing it more on top, but in the last year I've been shaving it totally bald and I'm surprised how quickly you get used to it. The first time I did it, I hated the way it looked and felt even though it was really not much shorter than it was normally. It's just different. Once I got used to it, I preferred it that way.

I'll probably keep it just past stubble for winter, I'm not sure if it'll make a difference. We'll see.

The longest I ever had my hair was halfway down my back when I was in high school (METAL!), and the only thing I miss about that is having it flow majestically in the breeze...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 9, 2011)

Blockierer said:


> Update, 3/8 inch haircut
> Do you like the look?



I think you look very handsome. It looks good cut short with lighter hair. Very nice. :bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 9, 2011)

Blockierer said:


> Update, 3/8 inch haircut
> Do you like the look?



You remind me of Bruce Willis, so you can pretty much wear anything and get away with it..lucky bastard..lol.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 9, 2011)

Two words: silver fox


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just throwing my two cents in. I used to be attracted to guys with short hair, nice and clean-cut. Then something changed and I switched to bald. Completely bald, half bald, whatever. The only thing I prefer is for the sides to be close-cut instead of long.

Not that I don't mind long hair or short hair, but my eye always goes to the baldies.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 9, 2011)

I stand corrected Blockie. It looks great! :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 10, 2011)

Coming from experience, the buzzed look is what really gets the gals going.

If you add facial hair in the mix, it's a recipe for some lovin'


----------



## Hole (Dec 10, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Coming from experience, the buzzed look is what really gets the gals going.
> 
> If you add facial hair in the mix, it's a recipe for some lovin'



You're right about that. At least that's how I feel.

If you're going bald, don't try to pretend you have hair. That's a turn off. Just buzz it and I'll be touching it.


----------



## Isa (Dec 10, 2011)

Blockierer said:


> Update, 3/8 inch haircut
> Do you like the look?



Nice, you wear the 3/8 very well.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 11, 2011)

Blockierer said:


> Update, 3/8 inch haircut
> Do you like the look?



Yes, you look really good! seriously, really GOOD


----------



## J34 (Dec 12, 2011)

iheartsquishys said:


> Bald is hot whether you're starting to lose your hair or not.



This is great, a thread that supports baldness! :happy:

Though I am not bald, I already see the signs. So when my hair grows out I tend to trim it to a 0 if that sounds right? 

Though when I had my hair grown out with a full beard, I resembled a certain deceased Cuban revolutionary. Can't count the number of times I was questioned by people at that point- no pictures, I said.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Dec 12, 2011)

My head has been slowly shaving itself a few follicles at a time for years. . I keep what hair I do have short. .less to bother with. I have problems enough shaving my face. I can't imagine the damage I could do shaving my entire head! lol


----------



## biglynch (Dec 14, 2011)

bald is the way


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 18, 2012)

For the ladies who like short haired or bald men. That's my shortest haircut I've ever had.  It's a 1/4" haircut and the question is: would a 1/8" cut suit me better?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 18, 2012)

Blockierer said:


> For the ladies who like short haired or bald men. That's my shortest haircut I've ever had.  It's a 1/4" haircut and the question is: would a 1/8" cut suit me better?



I like it just the way it is. It is a nice length and the color lends well to the length. You definitely look handsome, sir.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 18, 2012)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> As long as you don't have a lumpy head bald will look great...IMHO.



I concur. I shaved my head many moons ago. Unfortunately, my head has the same texture as the Rockies, so I looked like an alien


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2012)

Bald, semi-bald and shaved heads are hot.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 19, 2012)

Blockierer said:


> For the ladies who like short haired or bald men. That's my shortest haircut I've ever had.  It's a 1/4" haircut and the question is: would a 1/8" cut suit me better?



I can't rep you!


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's one pic of me for the ladies who like men with very short hair.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 3, 2012)

i think its time to give mine the shaved treatment.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 3, 2012)

And i'm done done! 

View attachment bald.jpg


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 5, 2012)

Yay for baldness!

And Blockie, I know exactly how the top of your head feels. It feels like velvet!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 9, 2012)

Since I have been bald for going on nearly 15 years, there isn't many ways to change your "look" so I decided to see how many different hairstyles I have used in addition to the baldness. Here it is, How a Bald Guy Changes Hairstyles


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 9, 2012)

Yay for good looking bald men. Keep shaving!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 10, 2012)

I left one of the list, full beard.


----------



## bigpapi4u (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm not bald but i shave my head since last year and i love how i look it gave me more confidence  so if anyone is thinking about doing it just do it if you dont like it just grow it back


----------



## fritzi (Mar 16, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Since I have been bald for going on nearly 15 years, there isn't many ways to change your "look" so I decided to see how many different hairstyles I have used in addition to the baldness. Here it is, How a Bald Guy Changes Hairstyles



I hate to say it - but you look a lot friendlier without a beard!

With some of the beards I'm actually afraid of you!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 16, 2012)

fritzi said:


> I hate to say it - but you look a lot friendlier without a beard!
> 
> With some of the beards I'm actually afraid of you!



Hahahaha!! I get that a lot. I'm kind of like a rottweiler though, I look a lot more vicious than I really am.

Honestly, in the clean shaven pic I was making a friendly, goofy face on purpose because my wife had just sent me a goofy face pic of our boxer with no caption so I figured we were supposed to send back a goofy pic in return.In at least 3 of the pics with facial hair I was pretty well hungover and not feeling friendly at all, in fact, to paraphrase the great Marsellus Wallace, "No man. I'm pretty fuckin' far from friendly." 

*Friendly was used in lieu of ok.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Since I have been bald for going on nearly 15 years, there isn't many ways to change your "look" so I decided to see how many different hairstyles I have used in addition to the baldness. Here it is, How a Bald Guy Changes Hairstyles




Handsome devil!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Handsome devil!



A little heavier on the devil part, at least according to my look it seems. I have gotten that my whole life, when actually I'm pretty open to most people.:doh::happy::happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> A little heavier on the devil part, at least according to my look it seems. I have gotten that my whole life, when actually I'm pretty open to most people.:doh::happy::happy:



I've always been told i'm intimidating as well. When people actually talk to me and don't act like idiots, they're pretty surprised how personable I am. 

I say, live in fear.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 17, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I left one of the list, full beard.



It might just be me, but you kind of look like Fred Durst here.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 17, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> It might just be me, but you kind of look like Fred Durst here.



I'm laughing while I type this, so don't take it the wrong way, but FUCK you I don't look like Fred Durst!!!! (ok, so yeah I actually do in that pic, but dammit, I'll never admit it)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 17, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I'm laughing while I type this, so don't take it the wrong way, but FUCK you I don't look like Fred Durst!!!! (ok, so yeah I actually do in that pic, but dammit, I'll never admit it)



I was prepared for this type of response. lol


----------



## fritzi (Mar 17, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Hahahaha!! I get that a lot. I'm kind of like a rottweiler though, I look a lot more vicious than I really am.



LOL - now that's an analogy I understand!

We had a family rottweiler for several years who would actually growl while wagging her butt when she was happy - everyone else was scared as shit of the poor dog! But in reality she was the most cuddly, lovable and peaceful animal you can imagine!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 17, 2012)

fritzi said:


> LOL - now that's an analogy I understand!
> 
> We had a family rottweiler for several years who would actually growl while wagging her butt when she was happy - everyone else was scared as shit of the poor dog! But in reality she was the most cuddly, lovable and peaceful animal you can imagine!



Yep! I love rotties, I wish I had one now. They are the kind of dog that pretty much describes who I am if I were a dog. Big and pretty strong and fierce looking, but actually very chill and laid back. Very protective of those it loves and watches over and pretty dangerous to anyone trying to harm them. Open to strangers and new people, but always wary and watchful. Playful and outgoing in short bursts and then time to kick back and chill with someone rubbing their belly. Very loyal. Yep, I can relate. Damn, now I kind of wish I was a rottweiler, they have a pretty good life!


----------



## deanbpm (May 20, 2012)

I started going bald before I hit my 20's. It should always be shaven anyway, having a big bald patch on top of your head with hair round the sides looks really tragic.


----------



## FATcha (May 21, 2012)

While I was in the Army I preferred full bald,now I like having hair it makes me feel younger. lol


----------

